# How to keep a cat in the yard?



## AutumnGypsy (May 22, 2011)

I know this ridiculous question is like asking which came first, the chicken or the egg?, but here we go anyways 

My cat is an adventurous little outdoor kitty. She was born outside in the wild and really loves being out. I really hate letting her out though, as long as she is out roaming I'm constantly having a panic attack until she comes home. I was stupid enough to try a cat harness and leash (ha! this one sounds hilarious in hindsight)

Lately I have just been sitting outside with her in the backyard, and she doesn't seem to leave the property as long as i sit out with her. When its time to go in i scoop her up and take her back inside. This is fine for the summer, but there are some days I won't be able to spend all day outside with her, and I really don't like letting go out where I can't keep her safe. I tried keeping her indoors completely, which was an even funnier idea than the harness. 

She is such a free spirit that i feel guilty keeping her inside. I want her to have the happiest and most fulfilling life, but I also can't stay up all night anymore panicking until she comes home. There are too many dangers outside, wild animals, people, cars, pesticides on lawns, dogs, getting trapped in a garage. Sadly one of my mother's boyfriend's cats had to be put to sleep after eating a poisoned mouse  There is just too much I can't protect her from and she becomes so sullen and depressed when I lock her in for days.

I don't want to try and electric fence because I am wary about those, and have heard they dont really work if the animal runs past the fence quickly anyways. I dont want to jolt her either 

Does anyone have any advice please? I hoping there is an idea out there I haven't tried that can work for us.


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

There are actual cat fences out there they are more of a netting and they curve around at the top the cats don't like them because they are not very stable also there is a type of border that you can put on a regular fence.Google cat fencing you will see what I mean! Good Luck I know what you mean I have the same problem with 2 of mine and especially my long haired black boy because he goes farther and well there is no way he's going out at night since he is black! Good Luck hope you let us know how it goes for you


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

What about one of those catteries? Is it possible to build her an enclosure outside so that she can collect some sun and watch everything without having the entire range of the neighborhood? This website has some pictures of some, but I've found some previously that were super creative.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't believe there is a way to keep them in the yard without an enclosure. If an enclosure is something you don't want to/can't do, you have to make a choice for yourself and the cat knowing that whether they are in your yard or roaming there is a risk to being outside. But I believe in quality of life and made that choice for my outside cat. She did get hit and killed, but I don't regret a single day she lived outside. I promised her quality and I gave her that. But like I said you have to know that there are consequences to outside time unless on leash and harness. Good luck!


----------



## AutumnGypsy (May 22, 2011)

oh wow thank you everyone! I had no idea there was such a thing as a cat enclosure. That is a great solution that I'm going to look into right away. i really want her to get the benefit of enjoying the outdoors while still staying safe. thanks a ton, you guys are amazing 

jack&harley- im so sorry about your cat. i struggle everyday with the quality of life vs safety issue everyday. i vowed myself to give her the best quality of life and i have serious issues restricting her freedom. i feel its unfair of me to lock her away for my own benefit. i resigned to letting her go out still, until a few weeks ago i was driving and had seen a hit cat in the road. i was so upset and disturbed to see him/her like that and had an panic attack in the car, remembering my cat was outside at that moment. its very difficult choosing which way to go, i hope that whatever works keeps her happy and with her freedom as well!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't have a yard, Every day I go downstairs to the little public garden with Prince and rarely leave him alone there. When we have to go, I just call him and he comes. If he really wants to stay outside, he won't answer my call. Then I come back in half an hour to fetch him. Prince doesn't like to be outside for less than 1.5 hours or more than 2.5 hours. We usually go downstairs when I have to feed the strays, which takes me about 2 hours indeed. 

Tonight we took a moonlight stroll to the woods at the border of the neighborhood. Two of my strays came with us. We had an enchanted time. They were happily exhausted when we came back (these cats don't usually go anywhere beyond half a block). Because it's Shabbat and late at night, there hardly are any cars that pass by, there are no people in the streets and hardly anyone walking their dogs. I met several people who were taking care of strays and we conversed, exchanged ideas and stories. When we came back, Prince had dinner, then dessert because it's Shabbat (some Whiskas bites) and fell blissfully asleep. He was so tired he even refused the before-bedtime pets he always wants so much. When he was indoor-only, he was lethargic and apathetic and slept all day. I live in a tiny, boring apt with nothing to see through the window. I pay the price of constant worry and I know Prince is at risk outside, but aren't we all.


----------



## AutumnGypsy (May 22, 2011)

yes i love going out on adventure with her! unfortunately there isn't much area that i can roam with my kitty cat. I really think about moving to a house with lots of property (would be even better if there were woods) we have a pretty small yard and for the most part she stays with me, but every once in a while she runs off (usually to someone else's property). If i lucky and its too hot, too cold, or raining she will come back in about 4-5 hours. If its a perfectly nice day however, she comes back in about 12 hours 

I really do like giving her the freedom to get out. even with a cat enclosure i'd still go outside with her from time to time, but i do need something as an alternative when i can't accompany her. its especially difficult since she is so wild and adventurous by nature, never an indoor cat from day one! 

the other issue i have is the litterbox. I keep it as clean as possible, but my girl HATES it with a burning passion, and holds everything in the hopes of getting to go outside. Because of this, she's very prone to infections if she is housebound, and going outside seems much better for her.

i just wish there was a way to stop her from wandering


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I wonder if putting dirt instead of litter in a special litterbox for her would work.....


----------



## AutumnGypsy (May 22, 2011)

thats a great idea. i wonder how easily it cleans though? im sure she would like dirt instead of kitty litter very much. i will certainly look into that and try it  thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

you might be able to start with soil that she is used to and start mixing in litter to transition her over.. also outdoor cats often don't like hooded litter boxes..


----------

